# Free Horror Sound FX



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.deviousconcoctions.com/sounds.htm

*I found this while looking for sound effects, it is free from DC.*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good link, thanks for posting!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Great link, just in time


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Wow, excellent. Much better than searching through piles of sites to find a couple of appropriate sounds. Thanks!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh man, thank you for this. I have been looking for that Hallow music for a while now. I have even tried to buy it and no luck. Now I have it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Need some scary sounds? This link is still good.*


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

THANKS i have something for my zombies now.


----------

